# Nor*Cal Santa Rosa IASCA Event Poll



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

So, as some of you may know, there is a Nor*Cal IASCA event.

May 16th 2009 - Kustom Kar Audio Sound Challenge
Kustom Kar Audio
1701 Santa Rosa Ave.
Santa Rosa, Ca. 95405
707-769-1515

I got a sort of idea... What do you guys think about doing a Team DIYMA Nor*Cal?

We could all meet up together, hang together, tune together, etc. I'm sure we'll have a wide variety system wise, but it would be fun to do a collaboration.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Actually a great idea....would love to see this done the in the DFW/TULSA/LITTLROCK AREAS.........maybe we could team up and mop up those Alabama boys.


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

i thought it would be a cool way to do it, especially if there are any first time competitors going


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

I would be down to come hang out and get some tuning help. My system is by no means competition level, but i'd love to hear everybody else's system and get some constructive criticism/help on improving mine. 

Where in the Bay Area are you?


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

I think you guys have a good Idea to help each other out.... Especially for the new guys. 

my one question is why would a sponsored competitor not be able to participate?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

It might be fun to get into this comp. Not that I have any delusions of winning, but I'd be curious to see how my car stacks up against others when judged by the actual rule book.

I guess we'll just have to see where I stand as that time gets closer. 6 months away is a long time.

Zach


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

mSaLL150 said:


> I would be down to come hang out and get some tuning help. My system is by no means competition level, but i'd love to hear everybody else's system and get some constructive criticism/help on improving mine.
> 
> Where in the Bay Area are you?


That would be the point. But competing for the sake of just winning takes half the fun out of it. The point is to learn and grow, and make friends. At least for me.I live in Fairfield, but work in Napa.

Zach,
I know you've got the potential to do awesome gear wise. Still want to come out and hear your car, but might not make it until after the holiday. Hopefully by xB will be done by then too.

I plan on doing SQc, not SQi. The difference is that they don't judge on installation in SQc. While i am fully confident in my install skills, I don't want to take the time to sit there and have a judge tell me the heatshrink on my techflex'd wires is 4mm too short and the font on my labels is too large. Tell me how it sounds. That's what i want to know.


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

It_Hertz said:


> I think you guys have a good Idea to help each other out.... Especially for the new guys.
> 
> my one question is why would a sponsored competitor not be able to participate?


Most people I've seen on company sponsored teams usually tend to stick together. Kinda hard to hang with two groups of people at once. They'd be more than welcome to come hangout obviously, but i just meant that most people already on teams are most likely going to be with their teams


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

norcalsfinest said:


> Zach,
> I know you've got the potential to do awesome gear wise. Still want to come out and hear your car, but might not make it until after the holiday. Hopefully by xB will be done by then too.
> 
> I plan on doing SQc, not SQi. The difference is that they don't judge on installation in SQc. While i am fully confident in my install skills, I don't want to take the time to sit there and have a judge tell me the heatshrink on my techflex'd wires is 4mm too short and the font on my labels is too large. Tell me how it sounds. That's what i want to know.


Yeah, I'd be competing in SQc as well the first time around. I'm not going to have time between now and then to go back and re-work all of my wiring to get it to the point where I want it. I'll have all of the clearly visible stuff finished, but not "behind the scenes" stuff. I'm also going to be doing 1 seat judging and not 2 seat as my install will keep me from having a decent 2 seater.

Zach


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

norcalsfinest said:


> That would be the point. But competing for the sake of just winning takes half the fun out of it. The point is to learn and grow, and make friends.


I understand. I am still completely new to this hobby, and only have installed a portion of my final system. I still dont have it sounding good, and need to learn a lot more before it sounds half as good as your guys' stuff. Im just not the competition type. BUT i still want to come out and WATCH and LEARN.


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> I'm also going to be doing 1 seat judging and not 2 seat as my install will keep me from having a decent 2 seater.
> 
> Zach


Definitely one seat for me as well. In our cars, a two seat car, especially with a 3 way front stage, would require HUGE amounts of fabrication that just really aren't practical. My passengers don't care, i care. One seat all the way


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm interested. Not for the sake of competing but for tuning/meet people/hang out.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

There will also be a show in Santa Barbara in April at Drive Customs.

In addition if I can get enough interest I will be doing an IASCA judge training April 11th and 12th in Santa Rosa. I need to get judges up there before I can have a good amount of shows.

If any of you are interested in attending a judge training in Santa Rosa please email me at [email protected].

The training is $100 for both days. It includes a full year of membership in IASCA (which is normally $60). Even if you just want to compete the judge training is a great way to get a full understanding of the IASCA rules. When you consider that you get the membership it boils down to $40 for 2 days of SQ instruction.

Schedule is:

April 11th 9am-5pm 
-IASCA philosophy
-IASCA classes and rules
-SQ definitions
-Listening
-Judging etiquette

April 12th 9am- 1pm
-Using an RTA
-IASCA judge test
-Practice judging cars

I need to have 10 confirmations to schedule the event to cover costs.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I just emailed you SoCalSQ.

Zach


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

I might be interested in attending but I think my humble (budget) system will stay far away from competing.
There are quite a few brands of speakers and install configurations I would love to hear in the flesh, to guide my future upgrade path.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm looking forward to competing. I have no idea what i am doing, but I think I'll get maximum learning by going all in


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

unpredictableacts said:


> Actually a great idea....would love to see this done the in the DFW/TULSA/LITTLROCK AREAS.........maybe we could team up and mop up those Alabama boys.



Don't hold your breath....


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ChicoOG said:


> I'm looking forward to competing. I have no idea what i am doing, but I think I'll get maximum learning by going all in


It'll be good to see you there. I'm really looking forward to this comp. I just hope that I'll be in town and not away on business.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> It'll be good to see you there. I'm really looking forward to this comp. I just hope that I'll be in town and not away on business.


I hope you can make it, how's the install coming?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ChicoOG said:


> I hope you can make it, how's the install coming?


Coming along nicely. Should be 100% by the end of March at the latest. I just don't have as much free time as I'd like between work/travel/fighting.


----------



## rsxer63 (Jan 5, 2009)

I will try and make it... it will be a first time for me. I think I will have the new system done by then in my RSX. I also have to make sure that there aren't any other Car Shows that weekend that I will be attending.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Coming along nicely. Should be 100% by the end of March at the latest. I just don't have as much free time as I'd like between work/travel/fighting.


I haven't seen you on TV yet...is that day coming?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ChicoOG said:


> I haven't seen you on TV yet...is that day coming?


LOL! That would be nice wouldn't it?  There are some interesting developments with all of that. We'll have to talk about it over a beer at the comp. 

Zach


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope I am back from Australia for this. Sounds like a good time. Not interested in competing, just hangin' out.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> I'm also going to be doing 1 seat judging and not 2 seat as my install will keep me from having a decent 2 seater.
> 
> Zach


Two seat judging isn't being offered in So. Cal


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Two seat judging isn't being offered in So. Cal


Hopefully it'll be the same way up here. My car will never be a 2 seat SQ rig.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Hopefully it'll be the same way up here. My car will never be a 2 seat SQ rig.


Unless there's an interest in two seat judging.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

If there is a two seat in NorCal I have no issues retuning for it, gotta love a horn setup.  With the DSP6 it is a push of a button to go from one seat to two seat.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> If there is a two seat in NorCal I have no issues retuning for it, gotta love a horn setup.  With the DSP6 it is a push of a button to go from one seat to two seat.


Aubrey,

If you request a two seat in So. Cal it just might happen. 

So far I'm the only interested in a two seat competition.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

It_Hertz said:


> I think you guys have a good Idea to help each other out.... Especially for the new guys.
> 
> my one question is why would a sponsored competitor not be able to participate?



Agreed, bring yourself and the car. I am for one am not "hanging out" with my sponsored friends or any of the like. I will laugh, joke, judge, smack around anybody that is willing to shoot the popo. This all about fun and having a good time. Heck there are a couple of guys I know on this forum that I would be nervous to compete against and I feel safer competing in the PRO class


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Aubrey,
> 
> If you request a two seat in So. Cal it just might happen.
> 
> So far I'm the only interested in a two seat competition.


You need to keep quiet, your one of the guys im scared of. :worried:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am going to try and round up a few of my customers and see about getting them going...hopefully i can get 3-4 guys at least and have a little team S.I.S hee hee...but it would all for fun anyways...my own car prolly come in dead last lol


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

i'm on track to finish my build hopefully end of february. need to get with Zach and Paul to get on a group tuning session.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

norcalsfinest said:


> i'm on track to finish my build hopefully end of february. need to get with Zach and Paul to get on a group tuning session.


I need to get off my arse and get my midbass pods built. Then I can drive down to the bay and get Leon to work some of his magic on my car. 

Plus I need to get my DRZ fixed and/or replaced.  don't ask


----------



## chinaonnitrous1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'd visit. Haven't been to an event in a few years. I'd be great to see whats going on.


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

I'd go too. More to hang out and meet locals than compete, and maybe get some tips on tuning my truck too! Northern California DIYMA meet gonna happen?


----------

